# How can I view the disk latency of a zfs pool?



## cedivad (Apr 11, 2012)

(title)

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2012)

iostat(8)? or `# zpool iostat`


----------



## cedivad (Apr 11, 2012)

I use [CMD=""]zpool iostat[/CMD] to monitor the bandwidth, can it also monitor the latency?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2012)

What latency are you looking for?


----------



## cedivad (Apr 11, 2012)

The time in ms a disk operation takes, on average.
For example munin (on centos) has it as a default plugin.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2012)

I think it's in [cmd=]iostat -o[/cmd]. Look for msps (average milliseconds per transaction).


----------



## mav@ (Apr 12, 2012)

gstat(8) also shows read and write latencies.


----------

